# 05 Muffler Delete Question.



## mattys05 (Mar 14, 2014)

ok, brand new here, no clue how to use this forum but As of right now i just want to take the mufflers off of the car (05 gto). BUT, i want to keep the look of having tips on the car as well. what kind of pipe do i need? (length, dia, ect) thats all i wanna know, thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know the length but you have the car. Measure. Stainless steel and the diameter is 2.5". Be prepared for drone.


----------

